# [H] Teamspeak Channel einrichten für WoW



## Cruzes (27. Mai 2009)

nabend,
ich hätte mal ne kleine bitte.
ich habe mir TS zugelegt und wollte jetzt ein schön und fein strukturiertes Teamspeak für meine WoW Gilde haben.
Könnte mir jmd nen screen oder ne liste von ner Channel struktur geben? Ich selber bin net damit zufrieden was ich da gemacht habe und hoffe auf die hilfe von euch ^^

MfG


----------



## painschkes (27. Mai 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas zB. ? _


----------



## Shefanix (27. Mai 2009)

Ich schick auch gleich mal nen Screen, bloss imo sind 2 25er Raids auffem TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (28. Mai 2009)

Danke leute, habe mich en bissl schwer damit getan. ( kA wieso ^^ )
Nochmals Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

